# R33 GTR Insurance Recommendation (Adrian Flux let me down)



## northwest (Nov 21, 2015)

As title suggests looking to insure my freshly imported GTR R33 1997. Any recommendations that offer all usual perks? (Full comp, break down cover, etc)

Adrian Flux quoted me £750 december last year on a 1995 r33 gtr just to give me an idea ahead of my fresh import however now saying £1250 now mines arrived 

Apparently due to it being two years newer and a grand more on purchase price.

Im gutted really as I wanted to go with Adrian flux due to their flexibility with mods, track days, euro cover etc.

Anyway, any recommendations would be great!

Cheers


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Sky insurance 

Just insured mine with them for £610 (31 years old, 9 NCB and 3 points)


----------



## northwest (Nov 21, 2015)

Cheers ianp I will give them a call tomorrow!


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

I am insured with Pace Ward, ask for Dan - extremely helpful guy.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Try classicline Insurance, I pay £280 all mods declared 5000 miles a year.


----------



## northwest (Nov 21, 2015)

Cheers Sully, will give them a try also!


----------



## northwest (Nov 21, 2015)

MS33 said:


> Try classicline Insurance, I pay £280 all mods declared 5000 miles a year.


Thanks, forgive my lack of knowledge on classics but I always thought classics had to be over 20 years old?


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello Northwest,

Give our office a call on 02380 268351 - We would love to give you a quotation.

Kind Regards

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

northwest said:


> Thanks, forgive my lack of knowledge on classics but I always thought classics had to be over 20 years old?


It's not insured as a classic.


----------

